
The Secret Language of Ships - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/the-secret-language-of-ships-1825381945
======
DrScump
Blogspam of the Hakai Magazine original[0], which has already been submitted
several times this week:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Secret%20Language%20of%2...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Secret%20Language%20of%20Ships&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

[0] [https://www.hakaimagazine.com/videos-visuals/the-secret-
lang...](https://www.hakaimagazine.com/videos-visuals/the-secret-language-of-
ships/)

The article _is_ a worthwhile read. especially with its full complement of
photos, but not via Jalopnik.

